# LMS / ILMC: Audi R18 Graces First Race Poster with 1000 KM of Spa-Francorchamps



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Le Mans Series has released its promotional poster for the 1000 KM of Spa, a race that's both part of that European endurance series and also the Intercontinental Le Mans Cup (ILMC). The race, planned for May 7, will be the first outing for Audi's evil-looking new R18 racer.

Still in its testing black with exposed carbon fiber (and also the preferred look by some on the Audi team), we've confirmed a livery for the R18 will be revealed at the Le Mans test days that happen before the May 7 race. As such, expect to see the car with some paint on it when it arrives in Spa.

We note another change to the car since we last * saw it testing in Sebring. * The lower inlets are now painted silver and the term "Audi ultra" replaces the Audi Sport logo on the windscreen. "ultra" is Audi's latest term for the ultimate in efficiency and certainly the R18 represents that. We'll see how much more it changes between now and May 7.

In the meantime, if you'd like to download a higher-res version of the poster, click the link below for a large PDF file.

* Download 1000 KM of Spa High-Res PDF File HERE. *


----------

